# Solarforce



## nitram55 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have just purchased a Solarforce L2 from ITC in Hong Kong with a R2 dropin and am amazed at the quality, I was not expecting a lot for my £16.39 but what I got was a well made precision product and I am well chuffed. I think this could be the start of a slippery slope with torches


Martin


----------



## old4570 (Jun 15, 2010)

nitram55 said:


> I have just purchased a Solarforce L2 from ITC in Hong Kong with a R2 dropin and am amazed at the quality, I was not expecting a lot for my £16.39 but what I got was a well made precision product and I am well chuffed. I think this could be the start of a slippery slope with torches
> 
> 
> Martin


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't remember anyone being dissapointed with the L2's. They are brilliant quality for the money.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 15, 2010)

Can U PM me with the link?


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's the ITC home page link 

http://www.internationaltradingcompany.net/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks.

Someone PM'd me their ebay page - but everything listed there is not in dollars. They have much more for sale on their ebay page it seems


----------



## odd (Jun 16, 2010)

shipwreck said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Someone PM'd me their ebay page - but everything listed there is not in dollars. They have much more for sale on their ebay page it seems



A few items are listed in $. As paypal is the only accepted payment method it doesn´t really matter if its USD, EUR, GBP..


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 16, 2010)

odd said:


> A few items are listed in $. As paypal is the only accepted payment method it doesn´t really matter if its USD, EUR, GBP..


Just pick the item that results in the lowest $$$ amount in your own currency.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info...

I think there may be a dollar or two conversion fee on the credit card bill to buy in a foreign currency - but those are pretty good prices.


----------



## mn_doggie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've ordered from ITC before and the shipping was free. Just went to their site and it would cost almost as much to ship the L2 body as the cost of the body. 

Does anybody know if they recently changed their policy on shipping or did I get a very good deal before?


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 16, 2010)

Dog,

the Ebay store is a much better deal w/ the free shipping. I'm surprised too that ITC charges so much for shipping when using their on-line web store, you would think that not paying Ebay fees would allow them to at least have only a nominal shipping fee. 

BTW, I see that ITC has a Solarforce XPG drop-in at half-price.


----------



## RedFalconBill (Jun 16, 2010)

mn_doggie said:


> I've ordered from ITC before and the shipping was free. Just went to their site and it would cost almost as much to ship the L2 body as the cost of the body.
> 
> Does anybody know if they recently changed their policy on shipping or did I get a very good deal before?



Solarforce-USA is in IL and SBFlashlights.com offers $0.01 shipping, if your order qualifies.


----------



## Tally-ho (Jun 16, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> BTW, I see that ITC has a Solarforce XPG drop-in at half-price.


This drop-in works better with 2 Li-Ion batteries. With only one, it flickers and squeals (high frequency whining).


----------



## mfm (Jun 16, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> This drop-in works better with 2 Li-Ion batteries. With only one, it flickers and squeals (high frequency whining).



And the current draw is only 0.5A with an 18650. Don't bother.

I will use mine for a junk light at work with two 18350s.


----------



## mn_doggie (Jun 16, 2010)

RedFalconBill said:


> Solarforce-USA is in IL and SBFlashlights.com offers $0.01 shipping, if your order qualifies.


 
I've ordered from both of those places and am aware of their low shipping rates. 

Went back and checked my invoice with ITC. Ordered from their website (not eBay) a few months ago and there was no shipping on stuff then.


----------



## RedFalconBill (Jun 17, 2010)

mn_doggie said:


> I've ordered from both of those places and am aware of their low shipping rates.
> 
> Went back and checked my invoice with ITC. Ordered from their website (not eBay) a few months ago and there was no shipping on stuff then.



If ITC's S&H costs have increased to the point that they are not a value to you, then I would look elsewhere.


----------



## brted (Jun 17, 2010)

Lighthound has some good deals on Solarforce stuff too and their shipping is reasonable (at least in USA).


----------



## mn_doggie (Jun 17, 2010)

RedFalconBill said:


> If ITC's S&H costs have increased to the point that they are not a value to you, then I would look elsewhere.


 
Obviously.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, I ordered a silver 300 lumen (I know that isn't the actual light output) L2 single mode model light today. It was less than $25. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 19, 2010)

mn_doggie said:


> I've ordered from ITC before and the shipping was free. Just went to their site and it would cost almost as much to ship the L2 body as the cost of the body.
> 
> Does anybody know if they recently changed their policy on shipping or did I get a very good deal before?


ITC on eBay used to offer free shipping on everything.

A few months ago they started charging $2.00 US per item shipping on most items, but I see they still offer free shipping on their L2 bodies (not L2P bodies).


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 19, 2010)

I really like the quality of the Solarforce products in ebay. I purchased L2, L2i and several drop ins 3 mode 5 mode and so far has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## mfm (Jun 19, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> ITC on eBay used to offer free shipping on everything.
> 
> A few months ago they started charging $2.00 US per item shipping on most items, but I see they still offer free shipping on their L2 bodies (not L2P bodies).



The $2 is for registered shipping and you can ask them to send it unregistered and thus pay nothing for shipping.

US customers still have free shipping (and don't get registered), I guess they are overestimating the quality of USPS...


----------

